# Steps to get a CD title.



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yep -you have it! 
If you enter Nov A (assuming you can) there won't be the expectation that you'll know to hand over the lead after Fig 8, or anything else that's assumed to be a given. Remember not to do anything until you're told to, such as standing your dog for exam before the judge tells you to, or downing your dog after the long sit before being told to.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a number of things on this list I need to work with Kelvin first before I even try an event.

I need him to first look at me when we walk and pay attention.
Then I need to teach him to sit when I stop walking.

But with him being shown in confirmation, I really don't want to push the sit command. you know.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Rather than working from a summary of the rules for Novice obedience competition, I think it's worth referring directly to the AKC rulebook which is at _http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf _I think the rules specific to Novice start at page 25 but it would be worth looking over the whole rulebook as there may be things in other sections which apply.

As someone who's interested in obedience and has done some training for it I'd say it's not as easy as it might seem and doing some training with other dogs can be helpful. In particular it's hard to know how your dog will do in the group sits and downs in the ring until you've actually tried it and it's not really fair to other competitors to have a dog that isn't ready in the group stays. Doing matches or run throughs before actual trialing can be very helpful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I taught Tally what we needed to do for our CD by watching Dee Dee Anderson and Dream's video about 100 times lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41lYXu27las
. I am going to do Mystic's this winter. He has learned attention heeling really well with pocket hand from Denis Fenzi, and Tally learned with a clicker.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably funny thing to add... 

Everyone I talk to in the conformation end seem to think that obedience (sits) should be discouraged until after the dog gets his title because they don't want dogs sitting in the conformation ring. Or furthermore, looking UP at the handler and prancing.

I've found though that dogs have more fun doing the conformation thing - meaning the gaiting with the head forward and moving out. And then it is a very natural behavior for them to stop and stack themselves when you stop moving.

My little guy entered his first real obedience trial (rally and BN don't count) this past weekend and I had a paper bag moment as he stacked himself very nicely each time I stopped during the on leash portion. It was only when we started doing the figure 8 that he remembered his job and began sitting very nicely for me. 

I had a good laugh about it with friends afterwards... but he did look very nice stacking himself on those stops....  

Note - that even with him not sitting, he would have still qualified and probably got in the ribbons (not that I wanted that score anyway). He broke a down stay following me though so that was an NQ. 

If you are thinking about getting into obedience and novice A...

1. You want your dog under control and good at staying with you. You are not allowed extra commands (including body language and hand motions, or even moving head to guide a dog). 

2. Most common NQ's are dogs not coming when called on the recall or breaking the wait on the recall, breaking the stand stay, and breaking the sits and down stays.

^ I did see maybe a dog NQ this past weekend for non-qualifying heeling. The judge was really nice and basically stopped the handler at one point during the off leash portion to let her know that the dog wasn't going to Q anyway, so she had her go back to a certain point in the heel pattern and repeat a section of heeling to give the dog a good chance of learning to pay attention/work out there as opposed to just picking up really bad habits (which a lot of them do). 

Not all judges will be that nice but a lot of them really are.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually in Novice A I would say non-qualifying heeling is the #1 reason to NQ. Multiple commands, just plain not trained to ring-ready.
If you are interested in competing in AKC obedience you really need to train with someone that is fluent and experienced in that venue. There are a lot of little nuances that are easy to adhere to if you are familiar with them, but completely ridiculous if you aren't. 
I show and train in obedience and breed concurrently, there is no confusion for the dog. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine seem to know the difference between conformation and obedience, although mine are more heavy in obedience training... I use different collars..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That summary is based on a really old version of the rules. I just skimmed over it, but two things I noticed that were outdated:

only 2 different judges are required. You still need three legs, but one judge can give you two of those legs.

novice a rules are now limited to handling a titled dog, not co owning


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://showentries.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/AKC-New-Rules-2015-12-booklet-v2.pdf
I just got this in my email- apparently there are quite a few changes coming!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That list doesn't include the apparent change that everyone is having twitches over.... because the leash stays on the dogs during the group stays in novice, the armband must be placed right next to the dog. Like _in sight_ and within his reach....


----------

